# New Big Brake Kit Fitted



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Pix of my new forge brake kit fitted 
356mm disk n 6 pots calipers


----------



## stani540 (Jun 12, 2011)

Those look hefty I bet you notice the difference haha.

What did those set you back?


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Look nice this the 1st u have modded?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

everton5 said:


> Look nice this the 1st u have modded?


Thankyou!
Huh? I don't get the last part!?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Look great Hollie, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] what's the braking like ?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

basky said:


> Look great Hollie, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] what's the braking like ?


Yeah it's really good I'm still bedding them in atm but my mate has the same on his car and they are really good no brake fade or stupid judder like my old ones!


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

stani540 said:


> Those look hefty I bet you notice the difference haha.
> 
> What did those set you back?


Forge hve only just developed these fr the TT so there's no price as of yet!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> stani540 said:
> 
> 
> > Those look hefty I bet you notice the difference haha.
> ...


so you got them for free? hollie you are a modding freak girl xxx


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > stani540 said:
> ...


Haha that made me lol!
I'm an odd girl yes haha just love my car! 
Nah not free just no price has been arranged yet


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Look plain and simple they don't look right I will be round to help you take them off and dispose of them for you as a favour

Joking aside they look cool is strange seeing Forge on the brakes but it looks good very good.

Three things you bug me with now DRL's, catch can thingy and brakes Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks really good, after some recent dealings with forge I have been very impressed with their customer service.

Do you know who makes the calipers for them? They look similar to ap racing 

Wonder if they do them in yellow


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

They go really well with the New R8 Wheels


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

jamman said:


> Look plain and simple they don't look right I will be round to help you take them off and dispose of them for you as a favour
> 
> Joking aside they look cool is strange seeing Forge on the brakes but it looks good very good.
> 
> Three things you bug me with now DRL's, catch can thingy and brakes Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Muahahah
I'm not smug at all! Nah I'm only jokin thanks jamman! 

Im pretty sure theyre made at forge!
Their only available in black.


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

How the hell did you get them from forge with no price?

Confused.com


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

holliett said:


> everton5 said:
> 
> 
> > Look nice this the 1st u have modded?
> ...


Meant is this the 1st car u have had the mod bug


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Because I was trialing them for them, now we know they fit a price will be made!


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Tell more.

I will trial stuff for them too.

My commission charge is 50%


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

everton5 said:


> holliett said:
> 
> 
> > everton5 said:
> ...


Yeah kinda!! I had a citroen c2 before the TT which was modified but I bought it like it! So doesn't really count! But always been into modding


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

They look like they come from that big factory in Taiwan that produce a lot of the BBK of this type.
http://www.yarjangbrakes.com/company_3.html

I would say half the BBK companies get their brakes from there. The rotors and calliper design are identical to PB brakes, K-sport, D2 brakes come from the same factory. All just have small variations on calliper caps. K-sport and D2 have good reps and PB are new to the market. I would be very surprised if Forge actually manufacture them.

Check out the absolutely identical rotors:










I am not a Forge basher but they will have to be clear that they make them if they do and the benefits. They will slap a premium on them no doubt about that. All evidence points to they are branding blanks. Developing brakes from nothing is very expensive and most companies running BBK now are buying blanks (or commissioning designs) from Taiwan. The companies that have been in the game a long time have developed their brakes with the automotive industry over many many years.

If Forge do make them, why make them identical to all the other smaller BBK companies as above?

People that are blinded by branding will probably pay a Forge premium, otherwise you can get the same brake kit 6-pot 356 rotor unbranded for the TT direct from Taiwan for £999 delivered. All these kits are specifically developed for all types of car so the Forge specifically developed for TT yarn does not fit. The only difference from car to car is the mounting brakets which Forge might produce themselves. Lines, rotor, bell, bolts will come from Taiwan.

They should market it as, we have done the importing, made a Forge bracket, added branding and then a premium 

Hollie, they look good but a sense another Forge ripoff coming!

Frase


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> They look like they come from that big factory in Taiwan that produce a lot of the BBK of this type.
> http://www.yarjangbrakes.com/company_3.html
> 
> I would say half the BBK companies get their brakes from there. The rotors and calliper design are identical to PB brakes, K-sport, D2 brakes come from the same factory. All just have small variations on calliper caps. K-sport and D2 have good reps and PB are new to the market. I would be very surprised if Forge actually manufacture them.
> ...


+1 on that, I thought exactly the same thing. I see they're still using tracing paper in their design department.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Hollie, Nice brakes & they look great regardless of who made them.  
Whats slow speed stopping & ABS like ?

Kevin


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to Hollie for posting the pictures and for helping us with the fitting .
Thanks for postings and the positive support ..

We manufacture the Callipers, Bells ,and mounting brackets in the Forge workshop on our CNC machining centres , The brake lines are produced in house by our sister company Hosetechnik and are TUV & DOT approved , we use EBC Redstuff pads , and we purchase the brake rotors from a manufacturer that also supplies two other leading brake manufacturers so the quality is assured.

The price for these brakes are £1,044.00 exc VAT £1,252.80 inc VAT


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

forgemotorsport said:


> Thanks to Hollie for posting the pictures and for helping us with the fitting .
> Thanks for postings and the positive support ..
> 
> We manufacture the Callipers, Bells ,and mounting brackets in the Forge workshop on our CNC machining centres , The brake lines are produced in house by our sister company Hosetechnik and are TUV & DOT approved , we use EBC Redstuff pads , and we purchase the brake rotors from a manufacturer that also supplies two other leading brake manufacturers so the quality is assured.
> ...


 8) That is well priced for the kit. Will you be bringing out anodised/coloured versions?

I can see these selling quite well in the price bracket as most 6pot 8pot competitors in the price range you have to wait for them to imported, so a 6-8 week wait + duties and then if potential issues not an easy return. The only others in this price range locally sourced is Brembo GT kits 4 pot with 323 rotors so not comparable. The rotors look nice quality, the mounting brackets do look identical as the other kits out there... Why machine things so generically?

Bling them up a bit and I think you have a good kit there. 8)

Frase


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

forgemotorsport said:


> Thanks to Hollie for posting the pictures and for helping us with the fitting .
> Thanks for postings and the positive support ..
> 
> We manufacture the Callipers, Bells ,and mounting brackets in the Forge workshop on our CNC machining centres , The brake lines are produced in house by our sister company Hosetechnik and are TUV & DOT approved , we use EBC Redstuff pads , and we purchase the brake rotors from a manufacturer that also supplies two other leading brake manufacturers so the quality is assured.
> ...


They look good, will you be offering a drilled rear wheel disc setup to match?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice 
Pity 356 disks are too big for my 17" winter wheels 

Kevin


----------



## mike_m1 (May 17, 2010)

Maybe they'll do a 330mm kit in time as they do two sizes for the Mk5 Golf?

Mike


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

This was very cool! Will you be doing rear brakes as well? That is something I've been waiting on for the TT for a loooong time.


----------



## l0ad3d9 (Nov 1, 2009)

Like the black look
Only people who know about them will take notice
Nice car black also


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

we can offer a 330 mm BBK we will just need to try them on a car to be 100% sure on the application .
we will investigate a rear kit in the near future as time and development allows


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

Forge - I have a couple of questions......

Firstly what are the pads from? I ask because RedStuff are a road pad (and I'm sorry to say not a very good one) and was wondering if its possible to buy a better pad (say a DS2500) for car X that fits.

Secondly how much testing has been done on this setup in terms of track work?

I presume this is a setup aimed at form rather than function, but it would be good to hear whats gone on testing wise.

I'm no brake expert but remember reading an article by AP that spoke about where the drilled holes go and if they are close to the edge (like these seem) then cracking is a given. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

The pads aren't specific to any car, rather they are made for AP racing calipers. I beg to differ on the quality of the pads, we tested many different compounds and the Red Stuff give excellent bite from cold, yet can also be used on track. They are comparable to Ferodo DS2500 and Mintex 1155. Yes the Yellowstuff pads will be better on track at the expense of their use on the road, and their abrasiveness to the disc. We have to include a set of pads in the kit so the red stuff is an excellent compromise. Adding DS2500 pads into the mix would result in a sales price ~ £110 dearer for no discernable increase in performance. 
Lots of customers have commented on the excellent stopping ability - even when we fitted one to a car already running a Tarox 330mm setup, which is exactly what we were aiming for. Not form over function at all, we try to make something that works and looks good at the same time. The discs are a proven product in their own right - they are bought in and not made by us - and they are supplied to at least one other leading brake manufacturer and we have seen them used very hard in a track environment, which is one of the reasons we went with them. I'm not aware of any failures to date - the oldest prototype sets of our brakes would be probably 3 years old now.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi have run EBC Reds and DS2500 - Reds are harder on the discs and more likely to squeak but I have to say I find the stopping power of them the same if not better than the DS2500.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

frakay100 said:


> Hi have run EBC Reds and DS2500 - Reds are harder on the discs and more likely to squeak but I have to say I find the stopping power of them the same if not better than the DS2500.


Just stay away from DS3000 mate - especially if you love your rims. They are fantastic pads but have killed my alloys


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt B said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi have run EBC Reds and DS2500 - Reds are harder on the discs and more likely to squeak but I have to say I find the stopping power of them the same if not better than the DS2500.
> ...


I did specifically stay away from DS pads altogether just because they make such a mess. Couldn't have my gold callipers getting dirty  lol

What pads have you got on at the moment Matt?

Oh by the way. Don't have a pull on the car braking now. Must have been the bedding in causing the drift as it has straightened itself out now. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2010)

forgemotorsport said:


> The pads aren't specific to any car, rather they are made for AP racing calipers. I beg to differ on the quality of the pads, we tested many different compounds and the Red Stuff give excellent bite from cold, yet can also be used on track. They are comparable to Ferodo DS2500 and Mintex 1155. Yes the Yellowstuff pads will be better on track at the expense of their use on the road, and their abrasiveness to the disc. We have to include a set of pads in the kit so the red stuff is an excellent compromise. Adding DS2500 pads into the mix would result in a sales price ~ £110 dearer for no discernable increase in performance.
> Lots of customers have commented on the excellent stopping ability - even when we fitted one to a car already running a Tarox 330mm setup, which is exactly what we were aiming for. Not form over function at all, we try to make something that works and looks good at the same time. The discs are a proven product in their own right - they are bought in and not made by us - and they are supplied to at least one other leading brake manufacturer and we have seen them used very hard in a track environment, which is one of the reasons we went with them. I'm not aware of any failures to date - the oldest prototype sets of our brakes would be probably 3 years old now.


Interesting. To me this post shows a lack of experiance in the brake market.

RedStuff even by EBCs own admission are not suitable for track work (your stating they are). The owner of the company even recommends Yellow for fast road use, let alone track. Also Red are simply not comparable to DS2500 pads, if you had actually tested them you would know this. Cheaper yes, but at a cost to performance.

What track testing have Forge done on this kit?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

frakay100 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > frakay100 said:
> ...


DS3000 - They are on their last legs now but I am considering all kinds of options for the brakes. Essentially they have killed a set of AP discs and they produce the most aggressive brake dust (which in truth is a combination of brake dust and disc!). It actually reforms as big chunks of metal on the inside of my rims 

Dont really want to drag this thread off topic but I may be changing things around a bit soon


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks stunning Hollie! And thumbs up to Forge for putting a decent price BBK out there.

I think it was a right choise to put "normal" pads to the set as a default, in the end of the day most people buy BBK for the pedal feel and looks. As these take AP pads there are more HC options available for those who need them.

No mocking to Ferodo DS2500 it's an excelent pad, but an overkill if you don't track your car and they cost a fortune. They make quite a bit of brake dust and can squeak, but braking to a corner with no run off area you won't be thinking the shine of your rims...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Having seen this kit at inters on Hollies TT and the kit itself at th Forge stand I can honestly say it is a top bit of kit and a lot cheaper than the Tarox kit I have on yellow and the the ECS stage 2 kit I have on the qS if I did'nt have these kits already fitted I would defo be specking a set for my TTs


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

forgemotorsport said:


> we can offer a 330 mm BBK we will just need to try them on a car to be 100% sure on the application .
> we will investigate a rear kit in the near future as time, development and our stocks of tracing paper, allow


  :lol:


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

forgemotorsport said:


> we can offer a 330 mm BBK we will just need to try them on a car to be 100% sure on the application .
> we will investigate a rear kit in the near future as time and development allows


Nice, will be good to see a full brake kit in the future!


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Fred said:


> Interesting. To me this post shows a lack of experiance in the brake market.
> 
> RedStuff even by EBCs own admission are not suitable for track work (your stating they are). The owner of the company even recommends Yellow for fast road use, let alone track. Also Red are simply not comparable to DS2500 pads, if you had actually tested them you would know this. Cheaper yes, but at a cost to performance.
> 
> What track testing have Forge done on this kit?


Fred, you are very quick to judge our product without actually owning it, and in your own words being 'no brake expert', and your negativity on the whole brake kit seems to boil down to the pad material which of of course is the one part of the kit you can change......
Believe me we've compared Red Stuff to DS2500 on the road, and both testers agreed that the Red Stuff gave better feel and bite. These are just our findings, and i cant help it if you disagree.
We dont claim the redstuff pads are trackday pads. We tested them on track yes, but they are fast road pads as marketed by EBC. If customers wish to use different pads, we have a long list with part numbers on our website of all compatible pads. We will shortly be offering yellow stuff at time of purchase as an option for the customer. We have a variant of these calipers and discs in hardcore use for the past year on a championship winning AutoX car in the USA. We've also fitted them on the latest T5 VW vans with different pads so we know they stop 2+ tonnes from speed as well. Add to that 2 years of prototyping (first prototype was on our Scirocco at Autosport 2009) and testing on various cars from the VAG group (even the MD's car) and i think our testing has been very thorough, which is why we feel confident to release this product at this time.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

forgemotorsport said:


> Fred said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. To me this post shows a lack of experiance in the brake market.
> ...


Fred is always very quick to judge and only seems to ever post things which involve picking holes in peoples technical knowledge. I'm very surprised he hasn't already secured a top design job with Audi or Brembo with the mass of knowledge he appears to have :roll: 
Everyone else had questions about the product and the choice of pad but there is really no need to belittle a company who have clearly shown they are interested in what customers want by posting on the forum :roll:


----------



## duncs09 (Apr 28, 2009)

forgemotorsport said:


> Fred, you are very quick to judge our product without actually owning it, and in your own words being 'no brake expert', and your negativity on the whole brake kit seems to boil down to the pad material which of of course is the one part of the kit you can change......
> Believe me we've compared Red Stuff to DS2500 on the road, and both testers agreed that the Red Stuff gave better feel and bite. These are just our findings, and i cant help it if you disagree.
> We dont claim the redstuff pads are trackday pads. We tested them on track yes, but they are fast road pads as marketed by EBC. If customers wish to use different pads, we have a long list with part numbers on our website of all compatible pads. We will shortly be offering yellow stuff at time of purchase as an option for the customer. We have a variant of these calipers and discs in hardcore use for the past year on a championship winning AutoX car in the USA. We've also fitted them on the latest T5 VW vans with different pads so we know they stop 2+ tonnes from speed as well. Add to that 2 years of prototyping (first prototype was on our Scirocco at Autosport 2009) and testing on various cars from the VAG group (even the MD's car) and i think our testing has been very thorough, which is why we feel confident to release this product at this time.


Your product looks brilliant. Yellow's post sways me even further. Any estimation of time for the complete Front and Rear system?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

hi a question about these and the 330 front setups, will they fit without spacers or does it depend on the alloy fitted as I would like to upgrade the QS brakes but am not keen to go down the spacer fitting route.


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I know everyone has their questions n wants to know answers but it baffles me why ppl ask when they feel they already know or know better. I was told if you haven't got anything nice to say don't say anything at all.
It's simple, don't like em, don't buy em


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

+1 ^^^^^^^^


----------

